# First set of Macro attempts



## Pedro_lopez (Nov 9, 2016)

First try at Macro with camera fresh out the box. Critique Hard please!? I know I'm on that beginner level striving for better.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

Those aren't really macros. More just close ups.


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Nov 9, 2016)

can you explain macros to me then? or guide me in the right directions to how to achieve macros? Basically I read understanding exposure and thought bokeh was an interesting effect that I wanted to try and alos looked up macro which I misunderstood apparently.


----------

